# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  مسار جرس s7582

## jazouli89

*مسار جرس s7582*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا يابوب تسلم ايدك

----------


## draga

بارك الله فيك اخي عبد الصمد

----------

